# Hi All :) What Part Of Spain?



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so im looking to move over to spain very soon, next week im spending from friday until monday in spain to have a look around.. I will be flying to Alicante airport and will have a snoop around, at 1st i was suggested Javea it was recommended highly but a friend of mine said its pretty boring?

I will be looking to rent for now, im 24 but that doesn't necessarily mean im looking for the party scene i would be quite happy with somewhere moderately quiet and peaceful but could go on detours for the odd night / weekend out. A lady i spoke to in a Javea estate agent said its very nice and that there are many british nationals and people are very friendly and all invite each other out for lunch etc.

Im quite social so could fit in well in most areas but wouldn't want all of my friends to be OAP's lol (no offence to you elders) just need some young friends too. I have shares in a stable business in england so would have an income for the time being anyway but a place with business opportunities would be more than welcome.

I have seen a really nice villa about 200 euros cheaper pcm than Javea in Gata De Gorgos... only 10 mins from Javea whats it like here?

I will have a look around the Alicante areas but based on what ive said what suggestions would you have?

Kind Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so im looking to move over to spain very soon, next week im spending from friday until monday in spain to have a look around.. I will be flying to Alicante airport and will have a snoop around, at 1st i was suggested Javea it was recommended highly but a friend of mine said its pretty boring?
> 
> I will be looking to rent for now, im 24 but that doesn't necessarily mean im looking for the party scene i would be quite happy with somewhere moderately quiet and peaceful but could go on detours for the odd night / weekend out. A lady i spoke to in a Javea estate agent said its very nice and that there are many british nationals and people are very friendly and all invite each other out for lunch etc.
> 
> ...


we love Javea - & there's lots to do for all ages - night clubs all year if that's your idea of fun too

tbh though - there aren't that many unattached young Brits - lots of Spanish of course though - most of us Brits have young families or are indeed jubilados - much nicer than saying OAPs!

Gata is really very much quieter - but close enough if you have a car

one word of caution though - if the villa is on Gata Residencial I personally wouldn't want to live there










the individual properties are indeed very nice to look at - but damp - even by Spanish standards


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah thats the one i have seen in in Gata Residential.. no wonder its 200 euro cheaper than Javea...

But what is wrong with Gata Residential? Is there something i don't know?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Yeah thats the one i have seen in in Gata Residential.. no wonder its 200 euro cheaper than Javea...
> 
> But what is wrong with Gata Residential? Is there something i don't know?


did you see the picture I posted?

it's lots & lots of houses all the same built on a steep hill outside Gata - not especially easy access either

and as I said - damp


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah that hillyness and dampness cant be that good but if thats the only issues it isn't that bad...

Especially when i can get a 3 bedroom villa for same price as a 2 bedroom apartment in Javea

Hmmm confused now :/ lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> Yeah that hillyness and dampness cant be that good but if thats the only issues it isn't that bad...
> 
> Especially when i can get a 3 bedroom villa for same price as a 2 bedroom apartment in Javea
> 
> Hmmm confused now :/ lol



You get what you pay for is a good motto to remember

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Yeah that hillyness and dampness cant be that good but if thats the only issues it isn't that bad...
> 
> Especially when i can get a 3 bedroom villa for same price as a 2 bedroom apartment in Javea
> 
> Hmmm confused now :/ lol


ah - but petrol/car costs?


time spent driving


heating costs in winter - it gets pretty cold & wet


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> ah - but petrol/car costs?
> 
> 
> time spent driving
> ...


Yeah so would you recommend Javea then? Its what i liked initially and wouldn't have to driver anywhere.. is it a nice place to live?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Yeah so would you recommend Javea then? Its what i liked initially and wouldn't have to driver anywhere.. is it a nice place to live?


it's great - but I've been here nearly 7 years, so I'm obviously biased 

there's a good mix of different nationalities - at one point it seemed as if the Spanish might end up becoming a minority - but the recession & so many foreigners returning 'home' has solved that

it's an all year round town - a few places close in the winter, but certainly not all of them - not even the majority

there are people of all ages - although as I said, not so many young single Brits

it's also a town of 3 parts - the port area, the 'old town' or pueblo - both retaining a Spanish feel, and the Arenal - which has a sandy beach & is more the 'touristy bit'

you can easily walk or cycle between all 3


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> did you see the picture I posted?
> 
> it's lots & lots of houses all the same built on a steep hill outside Gata - not especially easy access either
> 
> and as I said - damp


Looks like Salford/Chelmsford/Surbiton etc etc etc ad infinitum on heat...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Looks like Salford/Chelmsford/Surbiton etc etc etc ad infinitum on heat...


it really is horrid

every time I go past I think of this


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I cannot for the life of me understand why planning authorities allowed such monstrosities to be built.
Or why anyone would want to relocate to Spain to live in them.
A small tactical nuclear device might solve the problem - having given due warning to the occupants, of course....
People who allow such things to be built should be prosecuted for crimes against the environment.
Not just in Spain either. Countries in the former Soviet bloc have been blighted by ignorant architects,planners and councillors - and in the UK too.
The New Brutalism????


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah thats good then someone told me its dead in the winter but im not really after the club scene anyway but do like the odd party and could go to benidorm for that if its in javea's quiet season... My plan is that will continue in running my current business from Javea i think but i also have a friend who wants to come over too and would be needing a job.. Is there much in the Javea area?

EDIT: @ xabiachica


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Yeah thats good then someone told me its dead in the winter but im not really after the club scene anyway but do like the odd party and could go to benidorm for that if its in javea's quiet season... My plan is that will continue in running my current business from Javea i think but i also have a friend who wants to come over too and would be needing a job.. Is there much in the Javea area?


Javea's not dead in winter - far from it - just not as crazy as July & August


work for your friend - what can s/he do?

there might be something if it's something not already available here

but realistically - no, there's no work around here except commission only stuff - & not so much of that

businesses are closing left right & centre

if you can run your current business from here you'll be laughing - food prices are dropping, you can get cheap meals & rental prices have dropped

- your friend won't find it so easy


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Right im over next friday anyway so will have a snoop around.. My friend has experience in bars, offices, hotels and other stuff.. there is a possibility i could get him doing some bits for me but i don't want to commit myself to it tbh... And im glad that its not dead in winter and also glad that the food prices are dropping


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Right im over next friday anyway so will have a snoop around.. My friend has experience in bars, offices, hotels and other stuff.. there is a possibility i could get him doing some bits for me but i don't want to commit myself to it tbh... And im glad that its not dead in winter and also glad that the food prices are dropping


does your friend speak Spanish?

even the 'Brit' bars want Spanish speakers now


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Unfortunately just english  could he travel to benidorm on the bus or something for work?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Unfortunately just english  could he travel to benidorm on the bus or something for work?



I know Spanish natives with fluent English or another language & tons of experience who can't get bar work!

the buses to Benidorm aren't that frequent - & he'd still be better off with Spanish


you never know though - he might strike lucky - but he really couldn't travel from Javea every day


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What seems to be happening in my area, Costa del Sol (torremolinos, benalmadena, fuengirola...) is that school leavers are taking most of the available bar work. There are an awful lot of expat school leavers who have been here years and have been educated through the spanish system and are totally bilingual - which doesnt help your friend. But you never know, if you're in the right place at the right time................???????

Jo xxx


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah im certainly coming 

But will have to research more for him!


----------

